I love you all. Happy Fu**ing new year everyone - david2016
======
gigatexal
Aww. Thanks person.

------
ddingus
Cheers!

Thanks for the feels. Enjoy yourself, be safe.

~~~
heyjudy
I remember one year in Campbell, CA, someone thought it would be a good idea
to unload an AK47 clip in the creekbed. Police had other ideas but they at
least they didn't get caught. Getting caught with an ATF NFA Class 3... Better
Call Saul ;)

~~~
ddingus
I grew up rural. Shooting is a lot of fun.

Even back then, a few people had autos.

I have also been in the military. Got to unload a lot of clips.

That is sort of fun. Targets are still a lot of fun.

In rural regions, no need to call Saul. Everyone knows where the shooting
happens and it is fine.

------
heyjudy
[Happy new year emojis here]

